# Arnold Wheat Bread with HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP?



## edubz (Mar 16, 2008)

They recommend this bread at the gym, but I see that it has high fructose corn syrup, and was upset I spent the money on it even though it taste great.

then I saw this

Finding the Best Bread


Oroweat (or Arnold) 12 Grain Bread is also essentially white bread. 


WTFFF?!?!!?

whats the best kind of wheat bread to eat when trying to cut, its a shame, I just ate 4 slices of bread and its white bread made to look healthy.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2008)

sprouted bread.


----------



## mistergoodbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Get some Ezekiel bread.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

mistergoodbar said:


> Get some Ezekiel bread.



got that shit right!  i just had me some with natty pb a second ago.


----------



## mistergoodbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Good bread, but man they make ya pay for it!


----------



## Mags (Mar 18, 2008)

Would be worth cutting your processed/simpler carb breads and substitute it for another 'cleaner' carb source?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

In order....

1. Sprouted Grain
2. Multi-Grain
3. Whole Grains
4. Whole Wheat


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 16, 2011)

got that shit right! i just had me some with natty pb a second ago


----------

